# Disney princesses role-play



## Gadaffi (Sep 3, 2019)

Im tiana. Would u like some tea ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Myrman9 (Nov 3, 2020)

Gadaffi said:


> Im tiana. Would u like some tea ?


I am but a simple frog; I would drink some tea, but I don't like people to mistake me for a vaguely rude and yet variably amusing internet emoji. Ribbit.


----------



## Gadaffi (Nov 11, 2020)

*STEPS ON U W MY TERRIBLY MADE SKULL PHILLIP PLEIN HEEL* ENJOY DYING U FREAKIN DISGUSTING REPLTILE

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## cmiygl (Aug 24, 2022)

Gadaffi said:


> *STEPS ON U W MY TERRIBLY MADE SKULL PHILLIP PLEIN HEEL* ENJOY DYING U FREAKIN DISGUSTING REPLTILE


Wtf is this lmao


----------



## pfft (Aug 25, 2022)

What princess are available

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## cmiygl (Sep 20, 2022)

pfft said:


> What princess are available


The queen of England just opened up


----------



## pfft (Sep 20, 2022)

cmiygl said:


> The queen of England just opened up


Bitch I said princess


----------



## cmiygl (Sep 20, 2022)

pfft said:


> Bitch I said princess


A queen is better


----------

